

Betting the Company on a Graph Database - aseemk
http://aseemk.com/talks/neo4j-lessons-learned

======
aseemk
Author here. These are the slides and transcript of a talk I've given
detailing my experiences building a startup on Neo4j, a graph database. Hope
you guys find it educational.

Technical note: the presentation is built with Hakim El Hattab's excellent
Reveal.js, but this combo slides+notes viewer is handbuilt, so apologies if it
doesn't work perfectly. If you can, view it in Chrome on desktop or laptop.

Corresponding blog post: <http://aseemk.com/blog/neo4j-lessons-learned>

~~~
meepmorp
Thanks, you addressed some of my questions about neo4j in particular. And the
viewer worked fine on an ipad.

~~~
aseemk
Great, glad. Out of curiosity, did you automatically think to swipe on the
iPad? Or did you try to tap the left/right buttons first?

